# Solved: Computer not detecting camera



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I connect my camera to my computer using a USB cable and the computer doesn't detect it. I have a software that detects it. It's working properly. A month ago it used to detect the camera but now it doesnt. How do I fix this problem. 

Windows XP Pro.
Camera: Canon PowerShot A75


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

When you open "my computer" can you see a mass storage device that is you camera.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

**__** said:


> I connect my camera to my computer using a USB cable and the computer doesn't detect it. I have a software that detects it. It's working properly. A month ago it used to detect the camera but now it doesnt. How do I fix this problem.
> 
> Windows XP Pro.
> Camera: Canon PowerShot A75


I'm assuming you mean Canon's ZoomBrowser utility correct. What happens if you open that program with your camera turned on and connected, then select
the " Camera & Memory Card " option?


----------



## norcoastguy (Mar 28, 2005)

I have the same problem with my canon A85. I have used it before and now cannot. When I opened my computer the mass storage device is Not there. What else is there to try. It worked before I downloaded service pack 2


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I chose the Camera & Memory Card Optinon, the I try to download the photoes onto the computer, but I can't because it says that there is no camera connected, but there is. How do I fix this?
This worked before.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

**__** said:


> I chose the Camera & Memory Card Optinon, the I try to download the photoes onto the computer, but I can't because it says that there is no camera connected, but there is. How do I fix this?
> This worked before.


I suggest both you folks go to Canons site and download / install the latest drivers and Zoom Browser applications. here.... http://www.canon.ca/english/index-customersupport.asp?pid=295
They are the same for the A75 & A85
EDIT : Just a stupid question first. You are turning your camera on and moving the switch to the preview / download mode when it's plugged into your computer right?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

It says, " Driver Update Failed".

Now, what do I do?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

???


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Also I try to plug in the digital Video camera to my computer, the video camera detects the connection, but the computer doesn't. It used to. I'm using a USB port also. I checked the cables, there working normally, and the camera's, but the problem is that the compuer can't detect it. How do I fix this?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Might it be some Virus?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Might it be a problem with your USB ports? Try cleaning them out with compressed air.

EDIT: If you want to know if your computer has a virus, scan your computer for viruses.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

NO, THE USB PORTS WORK. Any other suggestions?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

???


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Yah, I cleaned it with compressed air, and I still have the problem. How do I fix it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

How about uninstalling SP2?

How about uninstalling *all* the associated Canon software and drivers and just see if XP picks up the camera...

buck


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I don't have SP2. I have SP1. When I plug in the camera, the software is supposed to pick it up, and Windows. I have a digital camera also, and when I plug it in too, it is not picked up by the computer or software. It used to. How do I fix this?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

**__** said:


> I don't have SP2. I have SP1. When I plug in the camera, the software picks it up, and Windows. I have a digital camera also, and when I plug it in too, it is not picked up by the computer or software. It used to. How do I fix this?


I have no idea why the driver update failed but I still think you should download and try installing Canons latest version of Zoom Browser. Give that a shot and let us know what happens.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What makes you sure the USB port works? You've tried connecting two devices, and neither work. What device have you plugged in that actually worked?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

"When I plug in the camera, the software picks it up, and Windows. I have a digital camera also, and when I plug it in too,"

very confusing statement...

Are you talking about two different cameras?

get rid of all the software related to the camera and just plug the camera in... XP should recognize it... There is no need for the Canon software for the camera to be recognized or for downloading pictures

buck


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

buck52 said:


> "When I plug in the camera, the software picks it up, and Windows. I have a digital camera also, and when I plug it in too,"
> 
> very confusing statement...
> 
> ...


I fixed up my post, read it again. I made an error.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

buck I think he is talking about his movie camera and regular camera in the same thread but I'm not sure. He still doesn't mention if he tried Canons new ver of Zoom Browser and I would be ineterested to know those results.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Yes, I updated Zoom Browser and it still doesn't work. Yes, and I'm talking about picture digital camera and a digital video camera. How do I fix this prob?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

How do I fix this problem????????????????????????????????


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

**__** said:


> How do I fix this problem????????????????????????????????


If you have uninstalled everything to do with the camera including the software... and XP does not see the camera/cameras when plugged in and turned on...

Call Canon


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I'm not going to uninstall the software because I have the same problem with my sony digital video camera. The computer doesn't detect it to. So it must be another problem. How do I solve it?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to Canon. Maybe they'll help me with the problem. Please, just continue posting over here so we can get the problem resolved as quick as possible.


----------



## MRedmond (Mar 15, 2005)

Get a card reader and see if the card is recognized using that. I had a similar problem and it turned out that the computer did not recognize the format for the card (don't ask me why). Anyway, I started over and made the mistake of formatting the card using the computer and now the camera won't recognize it. This resulted in buying a new card, formatting it with the camera and now everything works.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

But that can't be the problem because my card workes perfectly, and I have the same problem with my sony digital handycam as with the Canon PowerShot A75 Digital Camera. Anything els?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

**__** said:


> But that can't be the problem


Why? and How do you know that?



**__** said:


> because my card workes perfectly


Where and with or in what?

If you are unwilling to try suggestion that are made then you best move on...

must be a hardware problem... Should I move it to that forum for you?

buck


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

The only two things that I could connect into the USB port is my sony digital handycam, and my canon Power Shot A75 digital camera. I have nothing els which I could test the ports with. Those two objects used to work perfectly until the computer stopped detecting them. So, I don't think that it is a problem with the camera, because when I connect it to the PC, there is an indicator on the camera's that it's plugged into the USB. But the computer doesn't show anything that it's connected. So I'm not really sure how to fix the problem and what is the problem?


----------



## MRedmond (Mar 15, 2005)

I am not believing this...... I went home last night and the wife wanted me to download some photos from her camera (older HP 315). Am using a new HP computer system with XP. Well, the system recognized the camera and the card, but I received an error message that the card was not formatted. There are about 60 pictures on the card that I can review using the preview mode on the camrea. I then pulled the card, put it in my reader and it also gave me the error message that the card was not formatted. So just for giggles, I went over to the local Wal-mart where I inserted the card into their Kodak image maker system. I was able to display all the pics. Since she needed them quickly (for a church project), I had the Kodak image maker cut me a CD. Got home and had the pics, but still ain't figured out what went wrong. So, to make a long story short, even with the advice I previously provided, looks like we are now in the same boat....... Look at it this way, it will give me something to do this evening. One thing I am going to try is (if I can find the CD) loading all of the software that came with the camera. Maybe that will make it magically work, but I still do not understand why I am getting a non-formatted error.


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

MRedmond



> Get a card reader and see if the card is recognized using that.


I have a Card-reader and it stop recognizing automatically a long time ago. The first 2 months --?-- it worked, then..well, it just doesn't open anymore. It's not a big deal, just that I have to open manually.
By the way, just last week, it opens, then after that, it went back to normal...it doesn't work automatically. Weird things of computers
It anyone has a fix for this problem, i might give it a try.

Have a great day :up:

Uly7


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

*Mredmond* I suggest you start your own thread rather than latch onto one.

The camera usually formats the card and the software has nothing to do with that. There is a firmware update available that does affect the camera itself and might have something to do with formatting. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&dlc=en&submit.y=7&submit.x=7&lang=en&cc=us

I would suggest you try the simple things first. Since you have retrieved your pictures you can try to format the card. That is best done in the camera and there is usually a menu option for formatting. Read through your instruction book.

Firmware can be dicey. If you screw up the installation you can render the camera unusable, so read the instructions for the firmware upgrade carefully. Maybe the firmware will add a format command to the menu or maybe it will detect the bad format and reformat. I have no way of knowing.

Since the formatting is screwed up it probably cant hurt to format it in your card reader if the firmware doesnt help and there is no menu option in the camera. Go to the drive that is your reader in Windows Explorer. Right click on the drive and select Format. It will reformat the card, but maybe not the way the camera wants it. If the formatting is completely unreadable maybe the camera will reformat the card if there is no menu option in the camera. It is better to format in the camera and most digital cameras have a format command.


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Uninstall all Canon software, reinstall exactly as per Canon pdf (should be bundled with other camera software) with camera NOT connected. After final re-start & your computer returns to normal desktop, ensure camera is ready for connection (varies from model to model) & plug it in! Worked for me, hope it does the same for you.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

There is no problem with my memory card. The problem is just the software and the computer don't detects the camera. I have a Sony Software also for my video camera and when I plug that into my computer, neither the software nor computer detects it to. I did what guitarelf posted and it still dosn't work. Any other suggestion?

Please?


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

I just had this happen at my parents home. We had even trasferred photos that morning no problem. I grabbed another camera, plugged it in and it fired up no problem. So I took it home, pc detected it, began initializing transfers, when about half way through I accidentally nudged the cable, and it failed, would not reinstall or anything. I drew the conclusion that the cable is loose or faulty. Brought it back. Of course it is only 2 weeks old this camera. Might be worth trying a replacement cable?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You never verified that the USB ports work. You'll never get the camera to work if there's something wrong with the ports on the computer.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I have 2 cables. None of them make it be connected. How do I know if the ports are working?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Try another USB device, one you know works on another computer.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I have a program that detects if all devices are working, so I'll try that and see what the results are.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I tryed that and it said all the tests are successfull. But it still doesn't work. Maybe, Does anyone know a particular program that checks for the USB ports if there working?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

???


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> Try another USB device, one you know works on another computer.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Yah, it works on another computer. It used to work on mine. How do I fix it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

read this carefully...



DoubleHelix said:


> Try another USB device, one you know works on another computer.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I do not have another USB Device.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

???


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Why doesn't it still work?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

????????????????


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Could we try to please solve this post as fast as we can? I'm trying to solve this issue also.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Any Suggestions?????????


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What have you tried in the last few days?

Do either work on another XP computer?

buck


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to verify that the USB ports work. If you have no other USB device, then borrow one from a friend. If you have no friends or none with USB devices, then go to a store and buy a USB mouse. Connect it (after disconnecting your PS/2 mouse). 

If you can't or won't do this, then I have no other advice to offer you.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Yes it works on another computer but not on mine.

Suggestion??

And yes I tryed another USB device and it wasn't detected. I also don't see anything about USB in the device manager.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like you have a problem with your USB ports. There are lots of posts on this board regarding troubleshooting USB ports. Search the forum, or keep waiting for someone to respond.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://www.usbman.com/Guides/Upgrade Card Manufacturers.htm


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

**__** said:


> Probably I jumped the card out of place. Probably it's still working. I'll open up the PC and make sure it's sitting in properly.* I think there's nothing wrong.*


Then why all the questions... 

I'm closing this thread and moving your last couple of posts...including the one quoted above... to the hardware forum...

look for your new thread here...
http://forums.techguy.org/t352670.html

buck


----------

